# Smaller Divers???



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Think I might have to buy my first diver









Are there any sub-40mm diameter older auto divers?









I was thinking Seiko but could be any make....

Thanks

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Of the older Seiko divers are the 42## series.....One sold in the sales section recently....

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=6652

PS.... There for girls














Only joking, they are quite nice relly....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ollech & Wajs divers are nice,and not too chunky.

Does it have to be vintage though?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Get a Vostok amphibian,they are small,and they are cheap


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

The pre Bond seamasters sit real well on the wrist










Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would think quite a lot of vintage stuff would be smaller than 40mm, bigger watches are a more recent trend. Depends what quality your after, quite a lot pop up on ebay.

Zeno Seahunter are 37mm from memory the orange ones have a vintage look.

There's this on Roy's site (Vintage ST page) 36mm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with PG, most older divers are small by today's standards.

From late 1960's early 1970's the Omega 120 Automatic diver (165.0027); Cal. 552 (same as the SM300) 60m water resistance) 37mm diameter or Cal. 565 with date.

Omega Seamaster 120m (166.0088) Cal. 1002 is 38mm I think

The RLT 11 at 38mm is a nice size, not old though


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Out of the watches I own, I can also say the O&W are a nice size to ware and excellent value for money. I have the M1 and the Cougar, they are not vintage but the M1 has a "vintage" feel to it with it's typical Mil. dial.

MIKE..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Would go nicely with your Chronograph too Paul...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> The RLT 11 at 38mm is a nice size, not old though


 I have been waring the RLT11 all weekend after spell away from it







I must say it is a really nice watch, a credit to Roy and the "design team"







The orange and white on a black dial make it really stand out from the crowd, of other black dial divers









MIKE..

Here it is with the Cougar, nice watch as it is, I think the RLT just has it in the looks department


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Paul

I forgot i had this one 70s NOS from Roy,never wore it,36mm w/o crown.

Lume on hands is still great.Domed Acrylic.










Cheers Mal


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I love my midsize SMP.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I recently sold my mid sized SMP. It was a little on the small end for a small diver I thought. Slightly smaller than an O&W. I hope I won't regret it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for all your suggestions









For a new small diver, the SMP mid size sounds really interesting at 36mm; I didn't realized these existed...shame there is no GMT version. See them here.

For older, which is what I was after, I think it will have to be a Seiko....but which one? 42xx sounds like my best bet.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I forgot i had this one 70s NOS from Roy,never wore it,36mm w/o crown.
> 
> ...


 Very nice Mal










Unusual hour markers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This sort of thing what you after paul?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...4958044424&rd=1


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Zeno Seahunter are 37mm from memory the orange ones have a vintage look.


I've had one of these with the orange indices and liked it very much indeed (the markers on the bezel glowed too which was very very cool







). I sold it eventually but the quality was good and, if I remember rightly, it wasn't too expensive to buy new either







. The bracelet is excellent and the hands are a great shape and the size seems to be what you are after - you could do a lot worse than get one of these


----------

